# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Непосредственность

## Irina

*Быть непосредственным. А вам – слабо?*

Без нестандартных поступков жизнь была бы серой и тусклой. К тому же, человек так лучше узнает себя и даже иногда открывает скрытые таланты. Но все мы разные, и одним совершать такие поступки легко, другим – не очень.

Оказывается, все зависит от самооценки и понимания себя как личности. Если человек знает и принимает себя, то перестает играть роли и надевать маски. Ему важнее самореализоваться во всех сферах, и он не отступает, если что-то не получается. Просто ищет другие подходы. Неуверенные в себе люди, сталкиваясь с препятствиями, думают в первую очередь о том, что они неуспешны. Не получилось – значит, нечего и пытаться. Как правило, таким личностям в детстве не давали возможности самореализоваться.

*Мы все родом из детства*
Все начинается в раннем детстве. Сначала малыш знакомиться с миром через маму, а примерно с двух лет уже начинает познавать мир самостоятельно. Если в это время родители многое запрещают ребенку, то тем самым начинают формировать неуверенную в себе личность. И даже, став взрослым, человек будет все время оглядываться на мнение других. Таким людям сложно проявлять себя и самовыражаться.

Поэтому важно, чтобы родители как можно раньше помогли ребенку стать самостоятельным, постепенно передавая ответственность в его руки. Часто родители опекают ребенка, решают за него проблемы, тем самым делая ему медвежью услугу: такому человеку будет сложно в жизни. Простой пример: родители учат уроки вместо детей, лишь бы их ребенка не назвали глупым. Но на деле даже тройка, заработанная усилиями ребенка, принесет ему больше пользы. Ведь это формирует навыки, которые помогут ему пробиться в жизни.

*Раскрывайте таланты!*
Неуверенным людям стоит разобраться в себе. Они многое теряют. К тому же, часто, даже обладая какими-то качествами, могут так никогда их и не проявить. Это самое страшное, когда человек, прожив жизнь, даже не подозревает, на что он способен. Люди, которые сумели реализовать себя, понимают, что значит быть счастливым. Можно даже быть дворником, но делать свое дело с удовольствием и чувствовать себя гармонично.

Но выход есть даже для неуверенных в себе людей, когда безумно хочется сделать что-то необычное, проявить себя. Возможно, благодаря им возникло такое явление, как флешмоб (flash – «вспышка», mob – «толпа»), когда с помощью «аськи» в определенном месте мгновенно появлется n-ное количество людей, которые действуют по определенному сценарию. Причем люди не знакомы друг с другом, а сценарий не имеет конкретной цели. Каждый раз это что-то новое и оригинальное: масса людей сидят с удочками у фонтана, делают зарядку, стоят в очереди за бубликом.

Флешмоб продолжается не более 5 минут. Но приносит массу эмоций и позитива. Ведь не каждый способен сделать это в одиночку. А эффект толпы с одной стороны усиливает значимость поступка, с другой стороны – снимает ответственность. В флешмобе участвуют в основном подростки: им важно осознать своя Я и понять, на что они способны.

Кстати, молодежь совершает нестандартные поступки чаще. Возраст накладывает свой отпечаток. Появляется негативный опыт, когда люди сталкиваются со своей неупешностью в жизни. К тому же с возрастом психика становится более ригидной (ригидный - негибкий, упорный, неподатливый и т.п. – ред.). У молодых людей психика еще только формируется. Они познают мир, нарабатывают опыт и потому более открыты. Хотя и среди молодежи не все могут вести себя спонтанно. Все зависит от того, как человек развивался, от его самооценки и познания себя как личности. Если с этим есть какие-то проблемы, то, безусловно, будет много внутренних ограничений, которые не будут давать ему возможности раскрыться.

*Совершайте нестандартные поступки!*
Но помните: поступок поступку рознь. Одно дело, если мы просто не оглядываемся на мнение других. Но чаще всего нестандартные поступки совершают для того, чтобы шокировать общество.

К примеру, Сальвадор Дали, гениальный человек, общепризнанный художник все время подпитывал свою самооценку тем, что совершал необычные поступки, и о нем начинали говорить. Он ходил в немыслимых костюмах и парике, похожем на веник, украшал шляпу тухлой селедкой, на одной лекции появился одетым в скафандр, насыпал в свой «Роллс-Ройс» гору цветной капусты, гулял по Парижу с муравьедом на золотой цепочке, держал на балконе своего люкса в роскошном парижском отеле коз, на нью-йоркской презентации подписывал свои книги, нарядившись Санта-Клаусом, устраивал эротические спектакли. Однажды в ресторане он бросил тарелку с супом в сидевших рядом посетителей; они же кинулись к нему за автографами.
Такие демонстрации самого себя связаны с сомнением. Тем, кто уверен в своих возможностях, никаких других подтверждений не надо. Поэтому важно понимать, какой психологический смысл стоит за поступком и зачем он делается.

Чтобы поступать нестандартно, вовсе не обязательно делать что-то из рода вон выходящее. Иногда вместо привычного отдыха стоит занять себя чем-нибудь другим, поменять ход своей жизни, преодолеть рутину. А если ваш поступок, кроме острых ощущений, принесет кому-нибудь пользу, его вдвойне стоит совершить.
Нестандартные поступки вредны только в одном случае – если они приносят кому-то вред, ущемляют права, ранят чувства. А так…совершайте такие поступки на здоровье, наполняйте жизнь новыми ощущениями. И помните: жизнь полосатая, но палитра-то у нас!

----------


## Irina

Интересно, непосредственность - это хорошо или плохо? Мне кажется что мешает она иногда в жизни.

----------


## Carlen

Непосредственность всегда хорошо.
А что касается нестандартных поступков. Один мой знакомый говаривал: "Не почудишь, не прославишься!"

----------


## Sanych

Чудить только в меру надо. Ато один дядя по имени Марк Чэпмен тоже почудил, прославился. До сих пор сидит.

----------


## Mouse

> Если человек знает и принимает себя, то перестает играть роли и надевать маски.


Думаю, это главная мысль в посте, с которой я согласен. Непосредственность - это способность быть самим собой, когда не притворяешься кем-либо, боясь, что чье-то, даже совсем чужое, мнение, окажется другим, не тем, кем мы хотим быть, или кем нас должны считать.

----------


## Мася

Красава Маус! Все баллы тебе!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

